# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Seriatopora caliendrum rosa

## Julio Macieira

_Seriatopora caliendrum rosa_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Rosa

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético

Agressividade: 2

Dificuldade: 4

Iluminação : 4

Corrente: 5


Notas: Dos poucos corais que suporta corrente laminar directa. COlocar em locais com muita circulação. Sensivel á presença de sedimentos na coluna de água.

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------

